# New here in North Carolina!



## LC's Mice (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi all!!

I am not new to keeping mice but am new on the breeding side. I have been breeding hamsters for a few years now and sometimes slip and call the mice by the hamster colors but I'm getting there! I currently have two litters, a 14 day old and a 3 day old.

I may ask what seems like newbie questions often becaue I want to be sure I learn as much as possible from you all so I appologise in advance haha

my website is www.lcsmice.weebly.com and you can see all of my mice there.

Look forward to "meeting" you all and soaking up all your knowledge!!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome.

You have joined a very friendly and welcoming forum, I personally have not come across any posts from what you call newbie`s that have not been answered in a respectful and informative manner.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Welcome!

I'd be interested in some of your mice, but I'm afraid its a bit too far of a drive. I live in Columbia, SC so its almost 3 hours. :s


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Pleased to meet you


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------

